# Personality differences in standard versus toy



## Kintaromyheart (Nov 25, 2017)

My last fur child was a toy poodle adopted from a small animal rescue. He was the love of my life. His personality was like a child in poodle clothing. He was attentive, incredibly intuitive, and was interested in everything I was doing and where I was going.He passed away last year and It has been extremely difficult without him. I’m hoping to find a poodle that I can call my furry kid again. I am researching for the right poodle and wanted to know the differences in a standard versus toy. 

My own toy was not yappy or high energy at all, he was average energy, mellow, sensitive, and very affectionate. He gets riled when people whistle (shrugs), and when someone is making a ruckus but that’s about it. He was incredibly food driven, also he was happy to be with me, he came every time when called, followed me around even when I got up to pee in the middle of the night, I always had to be in sight. He was def. a mommas boy, and could not care less if dad walked through the door. Most of the differences I’ve read from people comparing the toy versus standard state that the toys are mostly high strung, but I have not had that experience, although I can not compare to a standard. Does anyone have personal input on the personality differences?

Are standards child like? Do they follow you? Are they extremely sociable with people or a one owner dog? What are the major differences in toy versus standard? Do standards have a high prey drive? High cuddle drive? Can you have conversations with them and you’ll believe they understood every word? 

Having a connection with my next dog is extremely important to me. Are most toy poodles “children in fur clothes” and are standards similar?

Thank you


----------



## pao_uk (Dec 30, 2017)

just first question first...what is the reason you are looking at standard poodle now, not another toy?


----------



## beandawgs (Sep 9, 2015)

Kintaromyheart said:


> My last fur child was a toy poodle adopted from a small animal rescue. He was the love of my life. His personality was like a child in poodle clothing. He was attentive, incredibly intuitive, and was interested in everything I was doing and where I was going.He passed away last year and It has been extremely difficult without him. I’m hoping to find a poodle that I can call my furry kid again. I am researching for the right poodle and wanted to know the differences in a standard versus toy.
> 
> My own toy was not yappy or high energy at all, he was average energy, mellow, sensitive, and very affectionate. He gets riled when people whistle (shrugs), and when someone is making a ruckus but that’s about it. He was incredibly food driven, also he was happy to be with me, he came every time when called, followed me around even when I got up to pee in the middle of the night, I always had to be in sight. He was def. a mommas boy, and could not care less if dad walked through the door. Most of the differences I’ve read from people comparing the toy versus standard state that the toys are mostly high strung, but I have not had that experience, although I can not compare to a standard. Does anyone have personal input on the personality differences?
> 
> ...




I have a standard and a miniature - definitely a personality difference between them. The mini is more of a yappy dog with the little dog syndrome. But he was also a rescue coming from neglect - that being said I've rescued and had many small dogs (Bostons) they all have that little dog syndrome. I like the standards disposition better - they don't have that little dog insecurity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kintaromyheart (Nov 25, 2017)

Pao I think standards are beautiful and would like to have a hiking, running companion . I couldn’t take my last poodle on trails as he would burn out quickly, but he did go everywhere else with me. Ever since I’ve realized how intelligent and wonderful dogs poodles are, I wanted to know more about the standard personality. Sizes are not deal breakers, I am more interested in health and connection. There’s also something about a large breed that is really stunning. 

I also considered getting a standard years prior; however, I was concerned about my toy (8- lb) getting stepped on or roughed up by the bigger one constantly.


----------



## pao_uk (Dec 30, 2017)

hmmm biscuit is small and she is far from being yappy and she doesnt have "small dog syndrome"...

the dog will mature if you will not treat it "like a baby with fur" :aetsch:

we have big boxer living next to us and he is as playful as my biscuit, and he is a big cuddly bear.

we also have pomeranian who is half the size of biscuit, and he is not yappy at all because his owners raised him well.

dogs have different personalities BUT you have to guide them as they grow up. dont just "let them be" and assume small dog is always yappy and insecure :act-up:

if l were you - l would buy toy or medium. 

l had medium poodles all my life and l stick to that, toy is to fragile for me, standard is too big. 

stick to what you are used to 

poodles come in 3 sizes.

toy / medium / standard

medium has enough stamina to join you on hikes !


----------



## Kintaromyheart (Nov 25, 2017)

Beandawgs -Lol the little dog insecurity, I guess I was lucky with my little guy?  Any other differences other than yappyness?


----------



## pao_uk (Dec 30, 2017)

you were not lucky, you were good owner who raised dog well. small dog syndrome is a myth for most of breeds!

socializing puppy properly is very important and walking in packs as often as possible = no insecurities


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have two standards (one bitch, spayed, nine years old and one dog, intact, 2 1/2 years old) and my mom has a small mini. They definitely do have some personality differences among them, the mini is a bit yappy but that could also just be his personality. The two standards both think they are or should be lap dogs. They generally are both always working hard to be physically touching me when we watch TV or overnight. Even though my girl is a bit petite even she would be a great hiking companion with plenty of endurance as would my boy.

Both of my poodles do obedience (and rally) as our main sport so both of them have the drive to retrieve. Despite that I can leave Lily out in my yard with loose chickens as their guardian and she ignores them. As far as Javelin and the chickens go, let's say it is a work in progress and that his interest in chasing them is still not under good impulse control. 

As with nearly every poodle on this good earth, they are smart as can be. Both of my dogs have understanding of lots of words and signals and are great partners for obedience.

I think I've addressed most of your bigger questions, but if there is anything else you think of to ask, let us know. I am sure you will still get plenty of input from various folks here.


----------



## beandawgs (Sep 9, 2015)

pao_uk said:


> you were not lucky, you were good owner who raised dog well. small dog syndrome is a myth for most of breeds!
> 
> 
> 
> socializing puppy properly is very important and walking in packs as often as possible = no insecurities




That's really not fair - so much of a dogs disposition is set before you even get them - I rescued my mini at the age of about 2 years - he had been living on the streets and is still very defensive. I also think he was maybe a puppy mill dog, separarated from his litter too soon before he could develop appropriate social skills. My friend has one in the same circumstances. I've walked my mini in pack walks you name it hasn't done a darn thing. My friend who is big into dog training done same thing same results. I'm truly a big dog person and love their calmness - I always say I wish my 93 lb boxer was the same dog with same personality that I could pick up and cuddle. ( I never had him as a baby). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kintaromyheart (Nov 25, 2017)

Bean- I know there’s a lot of talk here regarding breeders and good lines and conformation etc. but I have a soft spot for those adoptions, wiley dispositions and all. When I am ready I hope to adopt a few more dogs! I am looking for good healthy poodle first from a reputable breeder. *sigh*


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

In October I decided that after many years, I would get another poodle. My first was a male toy with white fur and light apricot ears. He was my love. After he passed away in 2004, I waited a long time. Last October, I deliberately chose one that did _not_ remind me of my boy Yanni. Bella is a girl, has black fur, very sweet, sounds a lot like your toy that passed away. We are like superglue in terms of bonding. Neither were ever yappy.

Spoos are bigger, heavier, eat more, poop more, and grooming will take longer, but if that's manageable for you, fine, go for it. There's a lot to be said, IMHO, of getting a dog that doesn't remind you too much of your former dog. Each deserves to be seen as it's own 'person' and not be seen as a shadow of the one you lost. Whether it's a different color or size, some difference, I think, helps the healing process and is an asset to having a healthy, happy relationship with your new love. 

This video brings home the point if you watch it to the end.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Kintaromyheart said:


> Pao I think standards are beautiful and would like to have a hiking, running companion . I couldn’t take my last poodle on trails as he would burn out quickly, but he did go everywhere else with me. Ever since I’ve realized how intelligent and wonderful dogs poodles are, I wanted to know more about the standard personality. Sizes are not deal breakers, I am more interested in health and connection. There’s also something about a large breed that is really stunning.
> 
> I also considered getting a standard years prior; however, I was concerned about my toy (8- lb) getting stepped on or roughed up by the bigger one constantly.


We have had Shih Tzus as pets for 20 years, I'm on my second SPOO service dog. I've never had an issue of the SPOOs stepping on the 10-13 pound small dogs. We just lost our last Shih Tzu but I wouldn't hesitate to get another small dog when we are ready. The Shih Tzus never had any small dog sydrome with the SPOOs. All females and best buds. I've seen them share a food bowl.
Every dog has a unique personality, my first SPOO wanted to touch me all of the time, the current dog prefers her space but wants to be in the same room with me. It's hard to generalize dogs. I got both SPOOs young, 10 and 16 weeks. 
Hope is 57 pounds, loves to play with the greyhounds and run next door. Since she is always with me, we probably walk 2 miles during the day too. She has tons of energy, the first dog was 40 pounds and a couch potato.
Yes they eat a little more, poop a lot more, invest in a good scoop. I use a groomer but it isn't much more than the cost to groom a Shih tzu, $5-10 more twice a month for me. 
I like the size, the ability to open my pickup truck door and have her load herself. Her confident walk, her personality, and her ability to sit and get petted yet get right back to work on a single focus command.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kintaromyheart (Nov 25, 2017)

Vita thanks for the good cry lol that clip is very heartwarming. I appreciate the advice, I know for awhile I was scourging the adoption website trying to find my boy again, the exact replica of him at least. You’re right, I don’t want to a adopt a toy and expect what I had before, maybe a standard would help in the difference. Do you feel like toys have the personalities of little people, or is it just me and the breeder opinions I’ve been reading?

Mark I certainly have had experience with shihtzus! I ended up taking care of my sister in laws senior shihtzu and she was a sassy demanding and funny girl. Also, I have a coupe (4 seater-2 door)... is this something to consider?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

beandawgs said:


> The mini is more of a yappy dog with the little dog syndrome. But he was also a rescue coming from neglect - that being said I've rescued and had many small dogs (Bostons) they all have that little dog syndrome. I like the standards disposition better - they don't have that little dog insecurity.


My minipoo is definitely not a yappy dog. In fact she rarely barks - not even when the UPS or FedEx delivery person rings the door bell and stands waiting for a signature. She is very friendly with other dogs and people and beautifully socialized. No small dog syndrome either. People always compliment me on how well behaved she is - and this was even before we started competition obedience and rally training. My childhood minipoo also was not yappy, nor did she have small dog syndrome either.

I know several minipoos and none of them are yappy or have small dog syndrome, including two that were rescue poodles.

I'm not quite sure what a yappy dog is - I assume it means a dog that barks a lot, out of control barking. I have noticed several members here talk about their spoos barking up a storm when in the car and people are near the car. My minipoo is completely fine with anyone approaching our car - no barking whatsoever. Are those spoos yappy dogs?


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Kintaromyheart said:


> Vita thanks for the good cry lol that clip is very heartwarming. I appreciate the advice, I know for awhile I was scourging the adoption website trying to find my boy again, the exact replica of him at least. You’re right, I don’t want to a adopt a toy and expect what I had before, maybe a standard would help in the difference. Do you feel like toys have the personalities of little people, or is it just me and the breeder opinions I’ve been reading?
> 
> Mark I certainly have had experience with shihtzus! I ended up taking care of my sister in laws senior shihtzu and she was a sassy demanding and funny girl. Also, I have a coupe (4 seater-2 door)... is this something to consider?




We have 2 4 door SUVs and my 4x4 4 door truck, haven't had a 2 door in 20 years. We are going to find out though, the wife wants a Camaro for her 50th birthday, must be a crisis age. I don't know how the big dog gets in the back seat. I have muscle spasms and can't pick up a heavy dog to put them in the back seat so I have a hammock and Screen in all 3 vehicles.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Kintaromyheart said:


> Vita thanks for the good cry lol that clip is very heartwarming. I appreciate the advice, I know for awhile I was scourging the adoption website trying to find my boy again, the exact replica of him at least. You’re right, I don’t want to a adopt a toy and expect what I had before, maybe a standard would help in the difference. Do you feel like toys have the personalities of little people, or is it just me and the breeder opinions I’ve been reading?


Glad you liked the video. As to you question, neither of mine had or have that Napoleon Syndrome or annoying yap - except in the car which my puppy still hates unless I cover her carrier so she can't see out, then she's calm, or at least quiet. That ironically was my fault. On the day I picked her up, it was really hot b/c my car a/c was broken, so she was freaking out. 

Yappiness may be partly genetic. When I met my puppy's mother, she was very calm and sweet tempered. I also have plenty of toys for her to play with and she gets hours of cuddle time with me every evening after work as I watch tv or read on the Internet. When I do leave her alone (with the cat, I might add), she has full run of the living room and bathroom.

We have more of a parent-child relationship than an owner-dog relationship. A lot of people would be appalled that I feed her some of my dinner each day, including licks of vanilla ice cream or a tiny piece of cookie when I eat. She's slept with me from the first day. 

So far I haven't told her she's a dog.


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

I guess it depends on your personality and what you expect from a dog.
I love my spoo, because he brings peace in my life. He is very very calm, patient, and quiet. His state of mind soothe me. He is much better than any anxiolytics ever created.
He never barks, he only growls to warn me if someone is ringing at the door, which is great since I am half deaf.
In the morning since I have extra pain he is super gentle, helps me to stand up, and if I can’t wake up, he doesn’t mind standing hours next to my bed without a move waiting for me. 
He follows me everywhere, all the time, and always sleep next to me, guarding the room. 
Toy are usually more energetic, and tend to bark. Not all are like this, but there is a strong trend.
Toy are more demanding and less forgiving if you do something wrong to them.
They can’t walk or hike to much and prefer the confort of your couch.

But they live up to twice longer, and are more expressive. Also keep in mind that spoo are still in a way a hunting dog, so they need to go outdoor, walking and if they smell a good ol prey, they will go after them. 
Spoo are the perfect companion for those who want a polyvalent companion that is comfortable on your lap for long cuddles, and at the same time hiking hours in the wild.
I thing that you must know what you expect from your dog, in order to choose the size.
But what is for sure, they are all poodles, and all come with an amazing intelligence, personality and are packed with inconditionnal love.


----------



## GlennR (Nov 26, 2017)

I think that in every size of poodle and in every dog breed there are lots of personalities ranging from quiet and confident to excitable and nervous and everything in between. You need to meet the dogs, and parents if you can, before making up your mind what a good match is for you and your family.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I have never had a toy, but my spoo is very cuddly as an adult. As a young puppy she was cuddly but went through a phase where she wanted none of it because all she wanted was play 24/7. She was never barky and still isn't. She is fairly judicious about barking so I take her seriously when she notices something. My best friend has a shorkie and he is the definition of a "yappy dog".... So over reactive to everything and anything, he makes me really appreciate my sensible 50 lb spoo! I do my own grooming and I feel it's probably easier for to manage her big face and feet over tiny ones.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Generally speaking, standards are quieter (both vocally and physically) than the smaller varieties. I have had all three varieties and none were yappy. All my poodles were show dogs, so that may have something to do with it - show dogs have to put up with all kinds of different situations, so breeders of show dogs are likely to select calm, secure dogs for breeding.

That said, miniatures are far and away the most active of the three sizes, but all three are energetic and eager to please.


----------

